# Mein Koiteich



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich mal einige Fragen bevor ich mit dem Bau anfange!

Also der Teich soll 5x3m groß und 1,5m tief werden. Die Wände gehen steil hinunter und es soll eine kleine dünne Sumpfzone angelegt werden wo viele Teichkörbe mit Pflanzen stehen!

Ist das ausreichend von der Größe?

Wie viele Koi kann ich einsetzen und welche Pflanzen habt ihr so im Koiteich stehen?

Könntet ihr auch mal einige Bilder von euren Teichen zeigen damit ich noch einige Ideen bekomme?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Jüngster,

haste die Pics in den Alben schon alle durchgeschaut ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tom, naja einige Alben habe ich schon durch!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick, 


ich würde Dir raten, 0,5m tiefer zu buddeln, also eine Tiefe von 2m. Dann hast Du im Winter keine Probleme. Bei den angegebenen Außenmaßen kommst Du dann bei 2m Tiefe auf ein Wasservolumen von etwa 30000l. 
Das ist i.O. und kann schon mal 10 großgewachsene Koi beherbergen. 
Für die Bepflanzung schaffst Du am besten ein extra Becken. 
Ich hoffe, Du wirst von Deinen Eltern unterstützt, denn ein Koiteichbau greift schon tief in die Geldbörse. 

Ich habe Dir noch den Link zu Stephans Teichbau rausgesucht, denn der hatte ähnliche Ausmaße und wenig Platz. 

http://www.ph-bulldogs.de/include.p...11&PHPKITSID=0326230e203a097f9f7b13d274dbcabb

Bau wie er, dann mußte es funzen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Rainer,
die Folie bekome ich gebraucht geschenkt, da er umbaut! Seit Teich ist 2,80x3m groß und 1,60m tief, also habe ich nicht genug Folie! Ein extra Becken wollte ich eigentlich nicht, daher die Idee das ich den Teich selber bepflanze und ausserhalb mit Regentonnen einen Filter Marke Eigenbau baue, natürlich mit einem Biofilter!

und waru nur 10? Ich habe eben in meinem Koibuch was von pro Koi 1.000 Liter gelesen!

Den Link schaue ich mir mal an!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick,

schau mal in mein Album, bin gerade mit meinem Umbau fertig. 
Habe ebenfalls Steilwände. Um den Rand haben wir Pflanzmatten mit Taschen befestigt. Ist ein guter UV-Schutz für die Folie und man kann ne Menge Pflanzen unterbringen. Achte aber auf die Kapillarsperre. Unter den Matten muß noch Folie sein, sonst ist der Rest des Gartens bald Sumpf   

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

hallo Sushi,
wiesimuss unter die Teichfolie noch eine Folie? Diese Pflanzmatten finde ich nicht wirklich schön, obwohl sie ja praktisch sind! Aber Rainer hat doch keinen UV-Schutz weil sich Algen ansiedeln!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian

hast du mit der Folien größe dich bei mir verlessen?? Mein Teich hat 5x3 m und Absätze. Könnte sein das dir die Folie bei Steilwänden nicht reicht. Ich möchte nicht Schuld sein wenn die Folie nicht paßt :!: 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
da habe ich mich wohl tatsächlich verlesen! Dann warte ich mal ab wenn du sie raus hast und sie vermessen ist, dann rechne ich noch mal aus wie groß er wird!

Welchen Bodengrund habt ihr denn so drinn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian

ich habe keinen Bodengründ, nur die Algen und die __ Wasserpest sind vorhanden  

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,
hm, hne Bodengrund wäre er leichter zu säubern abrt mit könnten die Koi auch gründeln! 

Wenn deine Folie etwas zu kein wäre könnte ich noch was ankleben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo

das mit dem kleben ist so eine Sache. die Folie muß sauber sein (reinige ich mit dem Hochdruckreiniger für dich). Dann brauchst du den richtigen Kleber und die richtige Folie.   
Habe selbst ein Stück angeklebt für den Pflanzenfilter, ist scheinbar auch dicht.
Muss mich eh erst mal erkundigen (wenn die Folie herausen ist und gewogen ist) was der Versand kostet.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
ich krieg das schon (hoffentlich) gebacken! Ich finde es sehr nett von dir das d mir die Folie auch noch reinigst! Das Gewicht der Folie kannst du mir ja dann per PN schreiben. Welche Folienart ist es denn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo

denke es war PVC. Kann ich aber im Moment nicht sagen.
Bin nur ab und an am PC. Denke ab Donnerstag geht es dann los :lupe: 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Nick schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Sushi,
> wiesimuss unter die Teichfolie noch eine Folie? Diese Pflanzmatten finde ich nicht wirklich schön, obwohl sie ja praktisch sind! Aber Rainer hat doch keinen UV-Schutz weil sich Algen ansiedeln!



Will hier nur ein kleines Missverständnis ausräumen: Nicht unter die Folie muss nochmals Folie, sondern unter der Ufermatte muss vollflächig Folie liegen. Diese Folie sollte ausserhalb des Teiches sogar noch einmal nach oben geführt werden, so dass sie aus dem Boden ragt. Suche mal unter dem Stichwort "Saugsperre".

Ufermatte ist in frisch verlegtem Zustand wirklich nicht gerade schön anzusehen (obwohl ich sie immer noch als weitaus schöner empfinde als nackte Teichfolie). Sie bewächst aber mit der Zeit - und das ist dann eine hervorragende Randgestaltung. Allerdings sehe ich bei Koiteichen ein, dass da ein steiniger Rand (war einmal sehr schön bei DER GARTENTEICH behandelt) einfach besser aussieht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan, ach so ist das gemeint, da ich diese Matte aber nicht möchte hat sich das wohl erledigt. 
 Ich weiß auch schon was ich als "Vlies" benutzen kan: die Bauern bei uns verwenden immer eine 0,2 mm dicke Folie um das Viehfutter usw. abzudecken, das könnte ich ja in mehrfacher Lage benutzen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick,

die von Dir beschriebene Folie kann sicher nicht als Ersatz für das Vlies dienen. Das Vlies dient dazu, die Folie von unten zu schützen. Bei vernünftiger Qualität ist es daher auch, z. B. mit einem Messer, nicht ohne weiteres zu durchstechen.

Eine Folie, auch wenn Du sie viellagig einbringst, wird nie den gleichen Schutz wie das Vlies bieten. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es wirklich praktikabel ist, die Folie viellagig zu verlegen.

Auf dem Grund kannst Du ja noch die Folie durch Sand schützen. Da dies aber an den Seiten nicht geht, solltest Du, damit Du auch lange Freude an Deinem Teich hast, vielleicht Deine Eltern fragen, ob sie Dir das Vlies nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Nick,

Vlies ist nun wieder etwas anderes als Ufermatte (ich nehme an, dass Du Ufermatte gemeint hattest, denn die ist _sichtbar_). Vlies kommt (von einigen Ausnahmen einmal abgesehen) _unter _die Folie und ist deshalb nicht sichtbar. Wie Harald schon geschrieben hat, dient Vlies vor allem dazu, punktuelle Belastungen, z.B. von spitzen Steinen, auf eine viel grössere Fläche zu verteilen, so dass die Folie nicht durchbohrt werden kann, wenn sie durch den Wasserdruck auf den Stein gepresst wird. Sand ist eine Alternative (aber auch nicht ganz billig), da er Steine usw. einfach abdeckt. Da ich aber annehme, dass Du senkrechte Ufer haben willst, hält da eben kein Sand (von Harald auch schon gesagt). Du hast damit zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Vlies oder - bei einem problemlosen Untergrund - ganzpingelig alle Steine, spitzen Hindernisse und Wurzeln entfernen. Sie dürfen auch dann nicht auftauchen, wenn der Boden durch den Wasserdruck nochmals zusammengepresst wird. Den Boden dabei möglichst hart und fest belassen. Wenn Du Steine und Wurzeln ausgraben musst, den Boden nur so wenig wie möglich lockern und entstehende Löcher mit "Magerzement" = 1 Teil Zement auf 7 Teile Sand auffüllen. Wenn Du dann ordentliche Folie nimmst, brauchst Du (vielleicht, garantieren kann ich da nichts) gar keine Unterlage.

Bei 2 Metern Wassertiefe entsteht aber schon ein ganz gewaltiger Druck auf Folie und Boden. Warst Du nicht auch derjenige, der eine 10 Jahre alte Folie wiederverwenden wollte ? Dann bleibe ich nochmal bei Harald: So lange quengeln, bis Deine Eltern Dir das Vlies kaufen   . Aber tunlichst ein solches von 900 Gramm oder mehr pro m². Einfach einmal in den Links stöbern, was die billigste Quelle bei ordentlicher Qualität ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Harald und Stefan, 
ich schau mich dann mal nach 900gr Vlies um! sand kann ich ja auch noch drunter schmeissen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
könnte ich als Bio- und Pflanzenfilter auch einen Bachlauf nehmen, der ausreichend bepflanzt ist?

Wo habt ihr denn überhaupt immer diese blauen Wannen( etwas so groß wie Speißfässer) her! Die Bauern haben immer so ein Kuhfutter dadrinn und ich bekomme die dann immer übern Zaun gereicht für die Blumen usw., die sind auch blau. Aber die kann ich doch nicht nehmen, oder?


----------

